# Reverberation time ?



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello,

I've been using Room EQ Wizard for a little while and it has been very useful so far.

I'm wandering if I can measure RT60 reverberation time with this software ? I noticed the impulse response window, but can I can use it for this purpose.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The only reverb time decay graphs available in REW are the Low Frequency Spectral Decay graphs. RT60 is on the list to be added, but John says it has low priority and so may be a while. I don't know if he's included it in the next release...

brucek


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

brucek said:


> The only reverb time decay graphs available in REW are the Low Frequency Spectral Decay graphs. RT60 is on the list to be added, but John says it has low priority and so may be a while. I don't know if he's included it in the next release...
> 
> brucek


Thanks a lot.

I suppose it should be possible to deduct the RT60 from the impulse response ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, a clean impulse response is all you need to generate RT60 information (or any other information about the room's acoustics), but there is a reasonable amount of processing involved to get from the impulse to the RT60 data.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Yes, a clean impulse response is all you need to generate RT60 information (or any other information about the room's acoustics), but there is a reasonable amount of processing involved to get from the impulse to the RT60 data.


I had no clue it involves extra processing. I was tempted to examine the impulse response curve and to find the time position where it falls 60dB... not as simple as that apparently... too bad 

Thanks a lot! You made a really great program.


----------

